
Ask HN: Anyone have a good solution for managing multiple pptx for events? - jamiegreen
Anyone have any tips for software that can manage multiple powerpoint and&#x2F;or PDF files and switch seamlessly between them? I always ask for PPTX format but then some people complain that fonts aren&#x27;t preserved. I need to manage multiple large PPTX files for an event.
======
tixocloud
Are you talking about switching between Powerpoint and PDF files while you're
on stage?

~~~
jamiegreen
No I would be the one managing an event, and I need to cue up the files in
advance. I don't really mind about the format, but how to manage and switch
between multiple large pptx smoothly. Cheers in advance for any tips!

